# colours of french lops?



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

hi all i need to know the right colour names of my french lops that are 2 weeks old.
french lop rabbits and guinea pigs in the nest page is where babies can be seen, i think i have the colours right but have heard the saying otter, what is a french lop otter? i believe i have 1 white 1 broken opal 2 opals and 4 blues but really confused at what an otter is?


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi there,

Had a look they adorableeee beautiful and so cute!  Not sure about the colours BUT maybe you shouldnt be handling them just yet!!! Was I mistaken or were there photos of someone carrying them without there fur???  Becareful mummy bunny doesnt reject or kill them! 

Good luck!


----------



## Animals548 (Feb 22, 2009)

srry don't know the colors i would help if i could


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

Here is a picture of my black otter girl.
Otters are a self colour with lighter underside.
If you do not have an otter then the babies will not be otters.
What colour are mum and dad?
I agree your rabbits should not be being handled.You seriously run the risk of the mum killing them.


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

frags said:


> hi all i need to know the right colour names of my french lops that are 2 weeks old.
> french lop rabbits and guinea pigs in the nest page is where babies can be seen, i think i have the colours right but have heard the saying otter, what is a french lop otter? i believe i have 1 white 1 broken opal 2 opals and 4 blues but really confused at what an otter is?


:yikes:

I wouldn't of touched the babies, incase the mother hurt them - if the Rabbit mother, gets the smell of humans on her babies, she will be likely to kill them!!

I can't find no research, on French Lop Ottos


----------



## red_dwarf15 (Nov 17, 2008)

ive got a french lop black otter. he's black on top with a mottled beigy colour underneath. will upload piccies when i have the internet at home and am not just looking on my works comp like i am atm


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

thanks for the replies, dont worry i have had alot of advice on handling and mum has a very strong trust and bond with me and has had no problem with me handling them at all, not all buns turn on there young when there handled (proof is on my page lol) mine are 2 weeks old and mum has never had a problem with me handling. infact i have alot of breeder friends who all handle the young (if theres a trust built up with mum) as soon as born.
i have discovered i have 1 white 1 broken opal 1 opal 1 agouti and 4 solid blues. mum is broken opal and dad is opal, lilys mum and dad were white and blue. 
have put some lovely new pics of them on site today as there colours are really coming out, im gutted the white is a REW as i so wanted a blue eyed white.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

toddy said:


> Here is a picture of my black otter girl.
> Otters are a self colour with lighter underside.
> If you do not have an otter then the babies will not be otters.
> What colour are mum and dad?
> I agree your rabbits should not be being handled.You seriously run the risk of the mum killing them.


she is beautiful!!!!!!!


----------

